# Edifier S351DB vs S360DB



## P4-630 (Aug 17, 2022)

I plan to buy a new 2.1 audio set.

I have my mind set to buy an Edifier set but hard to decide...

S351SB   (all black which I prefer)





Input: PC, AUX, Optical, Coaxial, Bluetooth
Titanium Dome Tweeters
8-Inch Subwoofer
*Bluetooth 4.0 aptX*
Wireless Remote (I prefer this remote, it also has a mute button vs the S360SB is a weird round remote and has no mute)

Total Power Output
R/L(treble):15W+15W, R/L(midrange and bass): 25W+25W, SW:70W
*R/L:160Hz-20KHz* *SW:40Hz-160H
150W total power*



			S351DB
		

--------------------------
*@ 299 EUROS*





Or the Edifier S360SB



8-inch wireless subwoofer
*155W total power*
Hi-Res audio with less cabinet resonance
PC, AUX, Optical, Coaxial, Bluetooth
*Bluetooth 5.0 with Qualcomm® aptX* ™ for CD-quality sound
R/L (treble): 10W+10W, R/L (midrange and bass): 30W+30W, SW: 75W
*R/L: 60Hz – 40KHz*, *SW: 40Hz – 150Hz*

Has different/better R/L speakers than the S351SD.



			S360DB
		

---------------------
*@ 399 Euros


Edit: 
Just found out the S360DB has a "wireless" subwoofer which connects with Bluetooth.
You think wireless, but it's not, with this set of speakers you need to plug in the subwoofer to the wall for power and you need to plugin the right speaker to the wall.*
I don't call this wireless..... 

Back side of S360SB speakers





Back side of S351DB speakers, only the sub needs connected to the wall.





Knowing this I probably go with the 100 EUR cheaper S351DB set.


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Sep 10, 2022)

If money is a factor then I would recommend the F&D F550X. I bought it a few years ago for 69 EUR and am very happy with it, and other people sometimes find it more pleasant to listen to than my Audio-Technica headphones, which are exceptionally good in my opinion.

The thing with this F&D is that it scales with the source signal, so if you're going to play a 24-bit song through a good audio app, in bit-perfect mode, it'll get close to high-end sound from speakers that cost over $500. Sometimes it's better than high-end speakers.

Here is my sound demo of these speakers: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jRYGgpwM24xgAZFJhyaqw_NgRFBYMMo5/view

The Edifiers might be better, but not in all songs, trust me.

Here's a better illustration of the F&D F550X audio quality over Bluetooth: 








Via an analog connection you will achieve better quality if you use lossless quality and macOS.

The remote control of the F&D has a mute button. 

It also has support for USB sticks. 

There is also an FM radio built in that works fine. 

You can turn off/on the LED lighting via the remote control.

It only has 56W of power, but from experience I can say that you can suffer hearing damage at higher wattages.

A final advantage of this inexpensive F&D system is that you can adjust the bass and treble via the knobs on the back of the subwoofer. 

The Edifiers don't seem to offer this functionality, although it is a basic thing.


----------

